# اجمل نكت علي الجزائريين



## سامح روماني2 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بيقولك رابح سعدان كان قاعد شغال على اللاب توب بتاعه , وقعد يقول يا رب هاعمل ايه  مع متعب هاعمل ايه مع ابوتريكة هاعمل ايه مع زكى .. وفجأة طلعله عفريت قاله : أعمل  عمل اسود واقرا عليه يا رب ماشوفش جوزيه يا رب ماشوفش جوزيه … فقاله جوزيه فى  انجولا مش فى مصر … رد عليه العفريت وقاله : أمان ربى امان .. حتى جوزيه ” شحاته  خلص عليه ”



بيقولك محمد أبو تريكة أول ما نزل الملعب و شاف القواوى قعد يضحك و يضحك و يضحك فبص  عليه القواوى وقاله مالك يابو تريكة … مالك يابو تريكة … رد عليه الاخير … شايف فيك  العروسة و انا العريس وهاكون النهارده عتريس




بيقولك عنتر يحيى الباك بتاع الجزائر قال لسعدان وهو مرعوب بو سعدان و النبى لا  تشركنى فى المباراة … فرد عليه سعدان وقاله : خايف ولا ايه يا عنتر … رد عليه  بصراحة لا بس حاسس انى هاكون عنتر اللى هايشيل من لبلب 7 وهم يكفيهم 3 بس حرام اشيل  4 تانى لوحدى 


بيقولك بعد الماتش ما خلص لاعيبة الجزائر هربوا من استاد القاهرة خوفا من الجماهير  و الشماتة المصرية , اختفوا مرة واحدة … وفى اتوبيس من الاتوبيسات كان بتاع التذكر  بيقطع للناس فشبه على آنسه فسألها أنا أعرفك صح ؟ فردت عليه فجأه : بلحاج اللى عملك  محصل , فرد نذير بلحاج بسعادة : وانت يا عبدالقادر يا غزال ايه الى عملك آنسة    


ودي النهايه 























ههههههههههههههههه في النهايه الجزائر فازت ههههههههههههههههههههه 

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس تعمل ايه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

جميل يا سامح ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بسرعه طلعت النكت

بس روووعه

هههههههههه

شكرا​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا سامح

من هنا ورايح بدل ما نقول مرة واحد عيدى 
نقول مرة واحد جزائرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جميلة


----------



## bent yasoo3 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه ، حلوووه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
جمال جدا 
ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*هو دة الشعب المصرى خفيف الدم والظل
ميرسى سامح ​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه شكرا ليكم كلكم وعلي ردودكم الجميله دي ​


----------

